# V2790 not paid with 65780 or 65426??? Need help



## MelissaCCS-P (May 4, 2009)

Our ASC is having an issue with performing the 65780 or the 65426.  The      V2790 is not separately reimburseable.  The cost for the membrane alone is around $500 and medicare is only reimbursing approx 1000 for the 65426 & 1400 for the 65780.  This procedure doesn't seem cost effective.  

Does anyone know any way to get payment for the amniotic membrane?  Either from the insurance or the patient.  Of course within HIPAA guidelines.

Our ASC is contemplating not doing these procedures.

Please give me your feedback.


----------



## mbort (May 8, 2009)

If these are coming from donors, you may want to consider using V2785.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## jackjones62 (May 8, 2009)

Melissa, Your are in the opposite end of the spectrum, this is ear, nose and throat, your anatomical location is much further south!


----------



## MelissaCCS-P (May 12, 2009)

I realize that but I didn't see a forum for ophthalmology.  Is there a better place to post this topic?


----------

